
PHP 7.4 available - janvdberg
https://www.php.net/manual/en/migration74.php
======
mtmail
discussed in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21655889](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21655889)

~~~
janvdberg
Ah I missed that. Thanks.

